# A few Elk with the R3



## Joe Subolefsky (Oct 26, 2021)

Had a day off between workshops, so I headed out to scout and try out the new Canon R3 thanks to Chas Glatzer. What a morning it turned out to be!


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 27, 2021)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Had a day off between workshops, so I headed out to scout and try out the new Canon R3 thanks to Chas Glatzer. What a morning it turned out to be!


Didn't you read on this forum that the R3 was totally useless for wildlife?
Great pictures!


----------



## john1970 (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice photos and composition. I really like the third (last) elk photo.


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2021)

Great shots! Well done, Joe.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Didn't you read on this forum that the R3 was totally useless for wildlife?
> Great pictures!


He has just posted another thread in which he says it won't replace his R5.





__





Wildlife with the R3


I had some off time between workshops, so I headed out to scout and try out the new R3 thanks to Chas Glatzer and CanonUSA. The focus and low light performance is quite amazing. It took a bit adjusting to the eye controlled focus tracking, but I'm growing to like it more and more. Will it...




www.canonrumors.com


----------

